# SFCHA Guest Hunt 10/27



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

This post is going to be long. You've been warned...

I'd been waiting for this day since last year. The opportunity to hunt Shiawassee with someone who knows where they're going and what they're doing. And let me tell you, it was worth the wait.

I learned more in one day of hunting with my volunteer then I would have if I'd gone up there 100 times. 

The volunteer I was paired up with had been hunting Shiawassee for 54 years! I have never met someone with such passion for duck hunting. He knew the area inside and out. He told me, "The great thing about Shiawassee is you might get a lousy draw, but if you know the area a little bit, you can get into an area where you can still get a few ducks." 

I arrived in St. Charles at 9 PM on Friday to meet my volunteer in town. He had told me to bring a mountain bike. We left town and drove to one of the access points and he said we're going to do some scouting. So we rode those bikes down various dikes, stopping at areas he was interested in, and just listened. It's cool how vocal ducks and geese are, even at night. He said, " You can learn a lot about how to call if you just come out here and listen." Come to find out, he does that same thing, every Friday night. He made some guesses as to the area we had heard the noises coming from. He made a few calls to get some other scouting reports. Then we headed back to camp to get some sleep. 

He asked me to stay at his duck camp, just because he didn't want to be "wondering where I am at 5 AM." A modest 12'x 50' outbuilding with a few bunk beds, cable TV, a heater, a little kitchenette, and a bathroom. Decorated with boxes of shells, some duck artwork, and various duck jackets hanging from the ceiling. An "porch" attached to the building held all the waders, extra decoys, a little work bench, and various other knick-knacks. A nice home away from home.

His son would be hunting with us for the day and of course, his faithful yellow lab. A very friendly dog who loved attention and wouldn't let me sleep until he was satisfied that I had petted him enough. The penelty otherwise was licking and a cold nose in my face.

We got up around 4:45 am. My volunteer told me we would not put our names in the AM draw and wanted to try one of the areas that we had heard all the ducks and geese in the night before. We took off, got set up, and waited for shooting time to start. A great day for duck hunting; fairly strong winds, cool, drizzle/rain coming down. We figured they'd be flying like crazy...not so much. The whole morning, we saw 2 divers buzz by and 1 duck that we thought was going to work our spread, but went down to the next area and they popped him. There were ducks and geese flying, but they were all very high up. Shooting was kind of light in our area so we packed up early. We were also checked by a DNR and Federal Fish and Wildlife officer. They were very professional in doing their checks and then off we went.

Headed back to town for breakfast and to put our names in the AM draw. We were 7 out of 30 or 40 something. The area my volunteer picked was an area where one of his friends had limited out that morning. We headed back to camp to eat some snacks and watch some college football. 

For the afternoon, my volunteer's neighbor would be joining us as well. We left, got set up, and ready to go by 1:30 - 2 pm. The ducks were flying everywhere! It was quite a sight to see. My volunteer and his son went to work calling them in. A lot of the ducks would look with interest, but we could only get a few to commit. The teal didn't seem to have a problem as they would buzz us fairly regularly. But my volunteer wanted the bigger ducks just because of the extra meat. 

My volunteer rearranged the decoys a few times and changed his calling strategy. Then the ducks were coming in a little more regularly. The ducks were coming probably within 20- 25 yards now. I thought this was great shooting! He apologized and said he likes getting them right into the decoys at about 10 yards, but the ducks weren't having it. 

*And now, the part you've all been waiting for.* We ended up with a 4 man limit. Mostly mallards, but we did get a few teals, widgeons, and pintails. We even finished half hour early. There was debate about waiting to see if we could get a few geese, but we decided against it.

It was without a doubt the best hunt I'd ever been on. And my volunteer said aside from the ducks not getting as close as he liked, the hunting couldn't get any better. 

In closing, I'd like to say that if you want to experience Shiawassee Area; it's fantastic hunting opportunities, it's beauty and splendor, meet some great people, and learn a lot about the area, then I highly recommend signing up for the guest hunter program hosted by the SFCHA(Shiawassee Flats Citizens and Hunter Association). It was a fantastic time!


----------



## saddie1990 (Mar 12, 2014)

I went on my hunt with them last year with my best friend who is 70 we were with 2 guys in there 30's I would say we also had a great hunt the whole program is a great opportunity for anyone to take advantage of for sure.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

General Ottsc said:


> This post is going to be long. You've been warned...
> 
> I'd been waiting for this day since last year. The opportunity to hunt Shiawassee with someone who knows where they're going and what they're doing. And let me tell you, it was worth the wait.
> 
> ...


I have a good idea where you went based on that. That field turned on real good this week. Sounds like you had a great hunt. Did you hunt with Brian?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

it was brian.  hes class act and one of the best hunters on the planet. glad you had a good time.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i think its great u got the full experience...the mtn bike ride, his camp, and even a afterdraw scout hunt in the morning. He used to stay at my house when i was in my teens. Hes been at it a long time here. And for the guys that think Locals do all the killing, Brian is from down state. hehe. very dedicated and passionate guy when it comes to ducks, duck hunting and duck habitat.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Brian’s knowledge is absolutely mind blowing.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

It was indeed Brian. Sounds like you guys are part of "the network".  But I did enjoy the whole experience and I'm very grateful for the opportunity. Hopefully I'll have a rig next year and will spend more time up there hunting.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

I guess I never knew you could ride the dikes during season for scouting. What kind of permit do you pull for that?


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Adam Gibbs said:


> I guess I never knew you could ride the dikes during season for scouting. What kind of permit do you pull for that?


Not sure, but there shouldn't have been anyone hunting and we weren't armed, so I don't see the problem with it.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

General Ottsc said:


> Not sure, but there shouldn't have been anyone hunting and we weren't armed, so I don't see the problem with it.


Zero problem with it, I just figured you needed one but didn't really know.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Adam Gibbs said:


> Zero problem with it, I just figured you needed one but didn't really know.


It's very cool. I'd highly recommend it. Just watch out for skunks. Fortunately, we didn't hit any.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I would imagine that if would need a permit to ride any of the dikes that border the Refuge, correct? 

Great story by the way...and congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

BFG said:


> I would imagine that if would need a permit to ride any of the dikes that border the Refuge, correct?
> 
> Great story by the way...and congrats on a great hunt.


 I don't think we were by the refuge. We were riding the dikes that bordered the hunting areas. Not sure if you need a permit, but my host had keys to the gates that block the dikes, if that makes a difference. The gates were open that evening when we got there and he was wondering why. Don't know if he ever got an answer. 

And thanks for the congratulations on the hunt!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

yeah u can't go near refuge any time of the year.



General Ottsc said:


> I don't think we were by the refuge. We were riding the dikes that bordered the hunting areas. Not sure if you need a permit, but my host had keys to the gates that block the dikes, if that makes a difference. The gates were open that evening when we got there and he was wondering why. Don't know if he ever got an answer.
> 
> And thanks for the congratulations on the hunt!


more than likely a farmer was in there, DNR officer or a worker forgot to lock gate is my guess.

and it should be pointed out that he doesn't use key to access for scouting (as the haters on here will assume)...can ride around barriers with mtn bike.  Brian leads most of the work groups on the area for the other 90% of the year and touring with representatives of the contractors, farmers, dnr....etc..


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah u can't go near refuge any time of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To your knowledge is any permit needed during hunting season to walk or ride the dikes after hours? I planned to call the office today to ask but got busy and I'm in a tree now.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Adam Gibbs said:


> To your knowledge is any permit needed during hunting season to walk or ride the dikes after hours? I planned to call the office today to ask but got busy and I'm in a tree now.


not sure. never done it. i usually get a small game permit and motor river to cover me if need to go check something out...and i haven't done that in while. during early season when bow used to open i would grab bow permit...covered that way as well..but i stayed away from waterfowl zones. mainly used the thru navigable areas and sighted/listened for what i needed to hear.  couple ways to skin a cat.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

At Harsens, you are not allowed to enter managed area unless you have a permit for specific zone. After hours, it is absolutely no no to walk or bike. *It was very nice of him to guide you and that an excellent opportunity for newbies to learn about the area*. I was going to put my name in but my bad luck kid will be my guide. He probably leave me out there to walk or swim back. :lol::lol:
Seems like scouting did not pan out and he had to call his local buddy for intel. That is what I have been saying that locals have an advantage without the kill charts. Poor guys driving hours to hunt there have no clue what zone to pick. Rest my case


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

come on up fsamie, love to take you out. open invitation.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> At Harsens, you are not allowed to enter managed area unless you have a permit for specific zone. After hours, it is absolutely no no to walk or bike. *It was very nice of him to guide you and that an excellent opportunity for newbies to learn about the area*. I was going to put my name in but my bad luck kid will be my guide. He probably leave me out there to walk or swim back. :lol::lol:
> Seems like scouting did not pan out and he had to call his local buddy for intel. That is what I have been saying that locals have an advantage without the kill charts. Poor guys driving hours to hunt there have no clue what zone to pick. Rest my case


Anyone who hunted that area the last few days prior to this hunt knew what field and zone were hot. Stevie Wonder could have seen that.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> come on up fsamie, love to take you out. open invitation.


now you did it. I am speechless. My heart says to go but my mind says don't. Thanks.


----------

